# A poss. conversion on my custom built trike



## conceptzrqt (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey All,

I have always wanted to tyr electric, but where to start. I have been thinking about converting one of my builds to EV. I need to travel to work and back, a total of 40 miles. I need to be able to hit 70mph max. The drive is both twisty and straight going in and out of city as well as country roads. It is a good drive being here in Tennessee. 
Now, I will admit to not having done as much research as I need yet but it is coming. I build reverse trikes and I have been thinking about converting my Lo-T3k to electric. I have plenty of room to do so. My biggest concern is the same as everyone…distance and speed. I can plug in when I get to work, that is not a problem but it would be nice to be able to make the trip on a single charge. With all of the mountains here it would be nice to do a days drive but I see that batteries are not to that point yet. So feedback and ideas are welcome, I will be researching more as time permits. Everything seems simple enough but where to start to get the most out of my money seems to be the worst thing. My family is getting ready for a move in the next couple of months so nothing will start until next year. I just want to get a jump on research and parts location. Take a look at what I have and let me know your thoughts.

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2813133250074500364cmQTbt
http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1399465585074500364OmhUIE
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2604021020074500364IYfqIx


Thanks


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

It appears you would have plenty of room for all the components. One question I have: How is the rear wheel driven? I don't see a sprocket or drive shaft. Most motorcycle conversions use larger rear sprockets for the low end, and to elevate load on the motor. Keep this in mind for your project. 

It reminds me of this car called the DP01
http://dpcars.net/

Good luck with your project


----------



## conceptzrqt (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the reply.
The rear end is not finished yet, there is going to be a jack shaft between the motor and the wheel. I turned over some parts to a shop to mill out a hub for me, they kept the parts for months and then lost them. I am gathering new parts so I can get the rear enad finished. This is the only thing I have not built myself and I have been paying for it, and will be paying for it when all is said and done. Enough of that, I want to get it running with the dino-remains motor and at some point convert it...or just start with a new frame, work out some of the bbugs and go electric with it.



thanks


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not sure where you live. But if I can help..... I have a full size Mill, a lathe, a Tig welder, and a hydraulic tube bender. I build a lot of custom stuff. And ship parts weekly.


































LR


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

*drool*

I. Am. Not. Jealous. No. Sire. Not. Me. 

*gnnnn*


----------



## todayican (Jul 31, 2008)

Concept, I just like your style. I built a few ICE trikes and am now building a Diesel Electric hybrid, love the suspension on the commuter.

My trikes are at tshtrikes.com

Pm me if you like I would like to trade a war story or two with you


----------



## skullbearer (Jul 9, 2008)

Is anyone else finding they are suddenly attracted to Little Rhody? Only me?

Put those pictures away Rhody, this is a family safe forum!


EDIT: Man I do a lot of afterthought edits...

Rhody, man, I hope you are still pluggin on this forum in a couple years, because I am going to be in the financial situation to put your kids through college and your machines to the test, or so I hope.


----------



## Little Rhody (Jun 17, 2008)

skullbearer said:


> Is anyone else finding they are suddenly attracted to Little Rhody? Only me?
> 
> Put those pictures away Rhody, this is a family safe forum!
> 
> ...


AHHhhh..........I'm blushing. I hope to be still doing this in a few years also. 

As for my kids in college, those pisc are images of my kids. I cant afford real ones with appetites, hobbies, and needs LOL. I spend too much on my hobbies. 

LR.


----------

